# disc won't read



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

so here i am on my laptop, and i just put in "Rome Total War: Barbarian Invasion" now, as soon as i put the disc in, it asks me what to do with it, this is normal. so i press "use the autorun". nothing happens. now, i take note that the disc drive seems to be having some sort of fit which started as soon as i put the disc in. also note that i looked at the back of the disc and could see no scratches or wrongness of any kind. though one thing i did notice which was strange, was that when i went into the disc files, i found the setup.exe. however it had no icon, just a blank page like other things that have no icons. when the disc itself went in, the icon for the game showed up on my disc drive as normal. but said icon was just in an icon file on the disc. normally, when i open game discs, i see the icon file and also the setup has either the normal "setup" icon, depicting an old computer screen on to of a computor on it's side, or the icon for the game is present there a lot of the time instead. however, this one had nothing. so.... what should i do?

and no, there is nothing wrong with my disc drive. it installed the rest of the total war games from the package just fine. as well as anything else asked it to do.


----------



## Fretsel (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi cookiesnmilk,

Maybe this could help you?

https://support.sega.co.uk/entries/21297318-disk-error-cd-dvd-troubleshooting

It could be that the disc is faulty.
If its new you prob can get a replacement.
Have you checked the printed side of the disc for damage.
That's usually the place where the data is closest to the surface.

Good luck....................


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

good idea. thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you install the game manually using setup.exe?

Are you using the original retail disc or a backup copy?


----------

